# Gentoo 1.4rc1 brak?

## sgaap

Ik ben net overgestapt van gentoo 1.2 naar 1.4 rc1 (dmv een verse install), nadat stage 1 niet wilde bouwen (problemen bij diverse programma's, waaronder gcc zelf) heb ik maar vanaf een stage 3 tarball gebouwd, nu draait de hele zooi lekker stabiel (X en gnome) met gcc 3.2-r1, alleen heb ik nu enorm veel problemen met bouwen, de meeste (kleinere apps) bouwen nog wel, maar bij veel programma's krijg ik regelmatig internal errors bij gcc wat vervolgens resulteert in een segfault, in 1.2 had ik hoogstens problemen met enkele packages die ik ge-unmasked had, maar in 1.4 rc1 is het steeds weer een gok of het compilen lukt, mozilla is bijvoorbeeld niet te compilen, zowel 1.0.x, 1.1.x als 1.2b (via een aangepaste ebuild) falen jammerlijk

Nu vroeg ik me dus af of meer mensen dat hebben en of dat iets te maken heeft met gcc 3.2 rc1..

Tis namelijk zo irritant dat ik bijna weer terug wil naar 1.2

----------

## blubber

Ik heb hem net vanaf Stage1 gebakken, en het werkt hier perfect. Alleen vim wil niet compilen.

edit: Vim wil nu wel compilen, lekker vaag  :Smile: 

----------

## H-Pi

he blouwe  :Smile: 

ik liep laatst een beetje vast ergens mee, gaim lukte niet, geluid weg, ik dacht: ik bouw alles wel opnieuw, maar dat mislukte opeens ook ja, tot gnome2 ging alles goed, maar kreeg gaim en galeon niet geemerged, rare gcc fouten

toch weer bij me oude 1.4, lukte me opeens meer, alsa gaf opeens weer mee, en nu gaim-cvs 0.60 die wel gewoon werkt

enige probleem is java-plugin en flash soms, maar die doen het wel perfect in konqueror  :Confused: 

over het algemeen werkt alles eigenlijk wel naar wens, ik ben een keer terug gegaan naar 1.2, maar dat was omdat me filesystem naar de &*(&*( was, en ik had op een andere partitie nog 1.2 staan

----------

## Wilke

Mwah, ik draai nu al bijna een maand op 1.4 (RC1, +updates daarna natuurlijk), en alles werkt, behalve sommige binary plugins zoals Flash en Java in Mozilla. Mozilla zelf compileert perfect, nooit problemen mee gehad.

Wat alleen irritant is dat Mozilla nu soms crasht op Flash-banners  :Sad: 

Maar eigenlijk werkt voor de rest gewoon alles!

----------

## Redneck

probeer eens flash 6.0b te gebruiken, crashte hier ook steeds op flash dingen tot ik die genomen had en alles terug vlot werkt

----------

## blubber

Ik heb hier wel compile problemen met Kde. Ik weet niet precies wat de fout is, ben hem nu aan het emergen. Ik post de error zo wel ff  :Smile:  Maar zijn er meer menschen die op dit moment problemen hebben met KDE?

----------

## sgaap

Hmm, ik begin bijna te denken dat het aan mn pc ligt of aan de standaard compiler flags in die i686-tbird stage 3 tarball, mn cpu wordt niet te heet oid en linux draait verder superstabiel, opzich compilen de meeste dingen wel na dat ik ze opnieuw probeer te emergen maar sommige dingen (mozilla) doen het gewoon niet, vaak krijg ik bij die compiles de error "gcc: internal error [..]", ik d8 eerst misschien dat mn cpu te heet werd en daarom instabiliteit kon veroorzaken, maar dat lijkt me toch vreemd aangezien hij niet is geoc'd en niet superwarm wordt (xfree, gnome etc compiled allemaal wel)

Ik zit ergens te denken dat het aan mn nieuwe hd (maxtor diamondmax ultra ata 133)

 ligt

----------

## Messiah

Laat asjeblieft Gentoo 1.4rc1 niet brak zijn want ik heb het op 2 productie servers draaien!

Voor mij werkt het perfect, heb het ook op mijn desktop draaien (allemaal stage1) en helemaal geen problemen mee gehad tot nu toe, behalve enkele problemen met Mozilla en java, maar dat zou ook aan mozilla 1.1 kunnen liggen (hij is uiteraard niet voor niets gemasked)

----------

## solatis

Heb net Gentoo 1.4rc1 gebakken op een VIA C3 800 processor... werkt perfect, alleen vim compiled niet zoals Blubber al eerder had gezegd...

----------

## sgaap

Hmm, ik heb vandaag een scan gedaan met wat maxtor tooltjes: geen problemen, vreemd genoeg liep het scanprogramma in de eerste instantie vast door allelei errors toen ben ik gaan denken aan mn cpu en het cache geheugen wat erop zit, toen ik dus vervolgens mn cpu (tbird 1 ghz) naar 100 zette (en mn gewone mem ook) werkte niet alleen het programma prima maar compilde er een zooi meer programma's goed en krijg ik geen internal compiler errors meer

Ik kijk t verder wel ff aan, helaas compiled kdelibs 3.1rc2 niet, maar dat zal wel aan kdelibs liggen (niet voor niets gemasked)

----------

## sgaap

Ok, ik heb nu een reepje mem eruit gehaald (had ik er een maandje of 2 gelden erin gezet) en nu geen gcc internal compiler errors meer..

----------

## rumba

Wou je net op het geheugen wijzen. Heb al vaker zulke problemen gehad. memtest86 (www.memtest86.com) is een goede geheugen tester. Duurt even maar dan heb je ook wat  :Smile: 

Vooral als je geheugen gaat overklokken kan je beter even testen of het nog naar behoren werkt.

----------

## heijs

Inderdaad overklokken (van processor en geheugen) is wel leuk voor spelletjes, maar het kan er wel voor zorgen dat het compileren van programma's behoorlijk in de soep kan lopen...

Wees gewaarschuwd!

----------

